# Jooooooooooder, Iker Casillas está derroidísimo (foto reciente de instagram inside)



## D_M (19 Feb 2022)

Por si os creeis que he hecho photoshop o algo, aquí os dejo el enlace para que veais que no:



Parece un yonki de zona marginal.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Por si os creeis que he hecho photoshop o algo, aquí os dejo el enlace para que veais que no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero forrado


----------



## elchicho47 (19 Feb 2022)

40 años? si yo con 48 tengo mejor aspecto mil veces !!


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (19 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



Esa foto fue tomada en 1981. Estamos todos muertos.


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



Tiene mirada de tener el alma cagada.


----------



## cc120689 (19 Feb 2022)

El parque sin niños detras....


----------



## Saco de papas (19 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



Está triste.. como si algo no funcionara en su vida.

Debe llamar urgentemente a Dicaprio.


----------



## daniguzmán (19 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



En su mirada se adivinan unos posos de tristeza profunda e insuperable.

Sin hablar de todo lo demás que se puede ver en la foto, piel, rictus, cabello, ropa, paisaje...


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Pero forrado



Pues algo me dice que aun forrado, es muy infeliz.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (19 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



parece de esas fotos que saltan a la palestra "después" y todo el mundo piensa "pero cómo no nos dimos cuenta"

un autor de una masacre, un enfermo terminal, un suicida....


----------



## Cicciolino (19 Feb 2022)

Iker Casillas es, por esencia, un carnicero de barrio betilla recién divorciado con dos hijos que tuvo la suerte de que alguien le hiciera fumbolista/segurata de tres palos.

Desaparece el balón y las cosas vuelven a su cauce natural.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (19 Feb 2022)

Tiene 40 y parece que tiene más de 50, y por el pelo, sino, parecería uno de 60,...
Que un pinchazo de acido hilauronico son 300€ de nada, y le deja la piel bastante lisa,que por pasta no será,...


----------



## perrasno (19 Feb 2022)

La mirada de los mil juzgados de genaro.


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2022)

Dato interesante a la vez que derroidor sobre "el divorcio" (no leer si eres feliz en la matrix, puedes acabar con el alma cagada).


Avisados estáis, lo que aquí cuento puede dar un estacazo en el núcleo de vuestra alma con daños irreversibles. Resulta que hay estudios relacionados con la felicidad que confirman que, entre una persona que ha ganado millones en la lotería y otra persona que se queda minusválida por un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Saludable-13 (19 Feb 2022)

Mucha oxidación hay en esa cara.


----------



## El centinela (19 Feb 2022)

Es la cara que se le pone cuando recuerda como hizo el ridículo delante de toda España por una petarda


----------



## zeromus44 (19 Feb 2022)

Si no se hubiera injertado parecería que tiene 55.


----------



## Sonny (19 Feb 2022)

Le falta la guadaña


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (19 Feb 2022)

El aura de la Sagra es intenso en él...


----------



## elcoto (19 Feb 2022)

Yo pase los 60 y tengo mucho mejor rostro! he follado a mas de mil putas y me he metido hasta pólvora en el cuerpo.


----------



## diegoms (19 Feb 2022)

Que llame a Xavi y le vuelva a pedir perdón igual así se siente más feliz


----------



## Fargo (19 Feb 2022)

Y recordemos que se puso pelo, si no aparentaría 58 años.
Hay tipos que les queda bien la calvicie, Casillas no es uno de ellos.


----------



## NORDWAND (19 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Pues algo me dice que aun forrado, es muy infeliz.





D_M dijo:


> Dato interesante a la vez que derroidor sobre "el divorcio" (no leer si eres feliz en la matrix, puedes acabar con el alma cagada).
> 
> 
> Avisados estáis, lo que aquí cuento puede dar un estacazo en el núcleo de vuestra alma con daños irreversibles. Resulta que hay estudios relacionados con la felicidad que confirman que, entre una persona que ha ganado millones en la lotería y otra persona que se queda minusválida por un...
> ...





Saco de papas dijo:


> Está triste.. como si algo no funcionara en su vida.
> 
> Debe llamar urgentemente a Dicaprio.



Vivir en una puta burbuja desde los 16 hasta los 37, y después darse cuenta de que es un completo inútil


----------



## Viviendo Digno (19 Feb 2022)

Tienes una gamba pal autobus tron?


----------



## NIKK (19 Feb 2022)

La choni esa del braguetazo está follando ahora con un gitano ¿no?.


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Vivir en una puta burbuja desde los 16 hasta los 37, y después darse cuenta de que es un completo inútil



Inútil o no, si tienes buena pastaca como entiendo que tiene Casillas, yo me iba de viajes a sitios guenos con chortinas etc, pero Casillas parece que bien está amargao y pasa de eso, o que está atrapado por la custodia de los hijos que le mantienen atado a Madrid.


----------



## supercuernos (19 Feb 2022)

lobo estepario "millonaire version"


----------



## MAESE PELMA (19 Feb 2022)

será por su enfermedad.


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2022)

Se ríen de él:


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> será por su enfermedad.



Le dió un infarto, pero enfermedad de por sí no tiene que yo sepa.


----------



## randomizer (19 Feb 2022)

A ver si dándole la vuelta y quitando el "efecto espejo" del selfi...







Pues no, igual


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

De que curra??

Parece una mala foto

De todas formas son 40 años
Divorciado
Y ex infartado


poca broma


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Le dió un infarto, pero enfermedad de por sí no tiene que yo sepa.



Te parece poca enfermedad que te de un aviso la patata?-,debe andar con ojo y seguro que medicado por vida


----------



## Furymundo (19 Feb 2022)

quitais las ganas de vivir!!!


----------



## Dr.Tequila (19 Feb 2022)

Está hecho mierda, tiene el alma rota. O se ha hinchado a metamfetamina…


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Se ríen de él:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 950189




Hay que ser un poco miserable ser fan o seguidor y reirte al mismo tiempo de tu fan


----------



## MAESE PELMA (19 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> quitais las ganas de vivir!!!



sí, es verdad.


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Te parece poca enfermedad que te de un aviso la patata?-,debe andar con ojo y seguro que medicado por vida



Nada que no cure una chortina pizpireta del sudeste asiático.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Feb 2022)

va a acabar haciendo vídeos misóginos como Diego el Profeta


----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Feb 2022)

Es una foto tomada de cerca con luz natural y en un día nublado. Los que tengáis la misma edad que Iker Casillas probad a haceros un "selfie" en esas condiciones de luz y luego cuando veáis la foto vais a pensar que le distéis a un filtro de envejecimiento por error.


----------



## aniceto (19 Feb 2022)

Parece haberse dado una vuelta por el foro de veteranos


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



El implante capilar?


----------



## Seren (19 Feb 2022)

Bueno, la ha colgado él, es en la calle de cerca, al menos no se mete filtros


----------



## Furymundo (19 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es una foto tomada de cerca con luz natural y en un día nublado. Los que tengáis la misma edad que Iker Casillas probad a haceros un "selfie" en esas condiciones de luz y luego cuando veáis la foto vais a pensar que le distéis a un filtro de envejecimiento por error.



nos pondremos de cuclillas a llorar en una esquina


----------



## vanderwilde (19 Feb 2022)

Como en esta vida no tengas un dedo de frente, acabas así. Este muchacho es para su madre -no lo saques de ahí-, no para andar con dinero y a la suerte de dios, porque las tías me lo van a hacer polvo.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

Está derroído. Y no me refiero a su aspecto físico.


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

Mucha alita de mosca pasa factura avricccccc jrandeeeee, tiene cara de mesetario.Labrador de Ávila curtido por el aire,el frio ,el sol y la lluvia.Que se ponga a trabajar en algo y se le quita la tonteria.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Feb 2022)

Qué lástima, yo le sigo teniendo simpatía.


----------



## Play_91 (19 Feb 2022)

Con el dinero que tiene se podía poner botox y echarse crema.
Es un aspecto de un tío de 40 años que no se echa ni una sola crema ni se cuida la cara nada de nada.
Conozco mucha gente así.

Todas todas las ´tias tipo Carbonero, Pilar Rubio, etc, aparte de maquillaje van a su clínica, tipo "clínica Carla Barber" y se maquean la cara, se hacen no sólo botox si no mil tratamientos para anti ojeras y de todo.

Casillas tiene aspecto de un tío que suda de eso cuando podría ir a hacerse retoques estéticos cada día con el dinero que tiene.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Feb 2022)

este no era colega de El Chava?


----------



## fieraverde (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Play_91 (19 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Qué lástima, yo le sigo teniendo simpatía.



Es un tío humilde y buena persona, se le ve.


----------



## Albtd43 (19 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Por si os creeis que he hecho photoshop o algo, aquí os dejo el enlace para que veais que no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí que está echo mierda el pobre hombre y con 40 tacos, vaya tela... Aquí Joe Rogan con 54 años para comparar.


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> este no era colega de El Chava?



Era ,si yo le contara.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Feb 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Con el dinero que tiene se podía poner botox y echarse crema.
> Es un aspecto de un tío de 40 años que no se echa ni una sola crema ni se cuida la cara nada de nada.
> Conozco mucha gente así.



¿Qué cremas recomiendas? Podrías abrir un hilo para metrosexuales


----------



## Goyim desobediente (19 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



Creo que es la mirada vacía que refleja la falta total de alma arrancada de cuajo por un súcubo (o mujer, como prefieras llamarlo)


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

Lo único que tiene es un ojo caído, eso se arregla madrugando para trabajar


----------



## Barspin (19 Feb 2022)

No sé cuál es el problema. Imagino que aquí la gente sonríe 24/7 hasta cuando caga pan de torrija.

Acostaos ya.


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ¿Qué cremas recomiendas? Podrías abrir un hilo para metrosexuales



Crema de soya amigo.


----------



## Santolin (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## TORREVIEJAS (19 Feb 2022)

Se le ha quedado piel como de TOPO


----------



## Albtd43 (19 Feb 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Se le ha quedado piel como de TOPO



Mucho sol, insuficiente hidratación e insuficiente proteína sin procesar de origen animal.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Feb 2022)

cutis de vegano al sol


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Por si os creeis que he hecho photoshop o algo, aquí os dejo el enlace para que veais que no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene la mirada de Cojon Vicent @emos_sio_engañás y la nariz de alcoholico de @corolaria


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (19 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Mucho sol, insuficiente hidratación e insuficiente proteína sin procesar de origen animal.



Bajo tierra no hay sol


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (19 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ¿Qué cremas recomiendas? Podrías abrir un hilo para metrosexuales



Ácido hialurónico, 300€ el pinchazo, te rejuvenece.
El problema de casillas no es que este derroido físicamente(que también), es que tiene pinta de estar mentalmente destruido.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Feb 2022)

Siempre fue un cateto y además mala persona


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2022)

Ojo que acaba de salir esta noticia sobre el tema en la que dicen que Piqué se ríe de Casillas en ese instagram:









Gerard Piqué se mofa de Iker Casillas tras su último posado "rural" en su pueblo


Gerard Piqué vuelve a trolear a Iker Casillas y se mofa de la última foto que el ex portero ha publicado en sus redes sociales por su aspecto




okdiario.com


----------



## Cremilo (19 Feb 2022)

Más de 17 millones de folouers... Ni la pizpi con su legión de pagafantas se le acerca.


----------



## Euler (19 Feb 2022)

Tiene cara de deprimido. No sé por qué habrá subido esa foto. Y vaya fans cabrones.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (19 Feb 2022)

Está perfecto para una peli gafapasta de futbolista retirado podrido de pasta.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (19 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Tiene mirada de tener el alma cagada.



En cambio su Ex de compras y cenitas. ......que bien viven y se conservan los psicópatas egoistas y sin empatía, que a mis 43 años pienso que es una ventaja evolutiva de la ostia.


----------



## Lemavos (19 Feb 2022)

Se le ve feliz.


----------



## el cejas (19 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Tiene 40 y parece que tiene más de 50, y por el pelo, sino, parecería uno de 60,...
> Que un pinchazo de acido hilauronico son 300€ de nada, y le deja la piel bastante lisa,que por pasta no será,...



Es muy tacaño , de hecho la Carbonero pretendía que pagase las deudas de unos familiares de ella y el tío erre que erre, al final lo pagaron a medias,betazo.


----------



## Akira. (19 Feb 2022)

El dinero no lo es todo.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (19 Feb 2022)

el cejas dijo:


> Es muy tacaño , de hecho la Carbonero pretendía que pagase las deudas de unos familiares de ella y el tío erre que erre, al final lo pagaron a medias,betazo.



Si, si ya se que es tacaño, hace muchos años un compañero de trabajo tenía alquilada una casa suya, pues casillas iba en persona a cobrar, tiene que ser demencialmente agarrado.
Y que putas psicopatas son las mujeres, resuelveme la vida a mi familia pagando sus deudas, es lo único que buscan cuando se juntan con estos, bueno y con cualquier hombre, eh pero ezque es amoorr,...


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (19 Feb 2022)

tuvo un infarto, la gente infartada se derroye muy rapido, nunca quedan bien de todo


y aparte la carbonero debe derroyer el nucle de alma tambien, como cualquier mujer.


----------



## Morototeo (19 Feb 2022)

esta de resaca, seguro.


----------



## ApartapeloS (19 Feb 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> tuvo un infarto, la gente infartada se derroye muy rapido, nunca quedan bien de todo
> 
> 
> y aparte la carbonero debe derroyer el nucle de alma tambien, como cualquier mujer.



Habló la verdad


----------



## superloki (19 Feb 2022)

Joder!!! no me creía lo de los 40 años... si soy mayor que el y aparento muchos menos... claramente la genética es la que al final manda, aparte de temas de salud y disgustos...


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (19 Feb 2022)

a parte de las arrugas de la frente que son bestiales tiene los párpados mu caídos, es raro, debe ser por su salud cardiovascular


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (19 Feb 2022)

Mucha coca y putas


----------



## Borjamari (19 Feb 2022)

Cuando Carbonero cubría los partidos de la selección, varios jugadores apostaron por ver quién se la follaba primero, esto lo sé de primera mano. Ganó Casillas y esa fue su sentencia, el cazador fue el cazado. La tipa consiguió preñarse del multimillonario, le arruinó su genial legado deportivo y acabo devorándole, literalmente, el corazón.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Feb 2022)

Los deportistas suelen envejecer muy mal.


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (19 Feb 2022)

COMO UN NIÑO pequeño seria si hiciese todas esas gilipolleces que dices para tener 3 arrugas menos en la cara.


es millonario y puede follarse a quien quiera tirando de billetera, desde modelos lituanas de 20 a cualquier chortina en los reservados de la disco de moda.

para que cojones se va a poner botox como una maruja menopausica? para gustarte a ti?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (19 Feb 2022)

No me cambio por él en nada, y tengo 51.


----------



## cerilloprieto (19 Feb 2022)

Madre mía, o sois marujas camufladas, o maricones hasta la médula. Putas criticonas; Gitania, pueblo de viejas aburridas.
Que si botox, ácido "hilariónico", que si cremas ..... Maricones es lo que sois.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (19 Feb 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Cuando Carbonero cubría los partidos de la selección, varios jugadores apostaron por ver quién se la follaba primero, esto lo sé de primera mano.



Felipe González es amigo mío.


----------



## keler (19 Feb 2022)

Pues me parece un hombre atractivo de 40 palos como yo. Lo que pasa que el floro está lleno de críos pajeros y calvos que se piensan que la vida es un videojuego. No homo.


----------



## dac1 (19 Feb 2022)

Es el sindrome Carbonerooo


----------



## noseyo (19 Feb 2022)

Cocaína o Pepsi


----------



## tovarovsky (19 Feb 2022)

Se dice que la carbonera, después de besarle el morro el cakillas, se pasó escupiendo salibazos y lavándose la cara durante horas. Ella pasaba de su puto culo pueblerino, pero algunas amigas la llamaron para recomendarle y convencerle que no dejara pasar esa memorable oportunidad..


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Qué lástima, yo le sigo teniendo simpatía.


----------



## ayton (19 Feb 2022)

La mirada de los ex-carboneros


----------



## El cogorzas (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Chortina Premium (19 Feb 2022)

A éste ya se le veía que iba a envejecer mal


----------



## Ordel (19 Feb 2022)

Estrés oxidativo


----------



## Ludovicus (19 Feb 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Está perfecto para una peli gafapasta de futbolista retirado podrido de pasta.



Con Antonio Resines en el papel de su padre.


----------



## Nagare1999 (19 Feb 2022)

y el puto Piqué le dice que el filto de hacerse viejo ya no se lleva el puto troll XDXD


----------



## Nagare1999 (19 Feb 2022)

jajajaja es todavía peor


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Feb 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Vivir en una puta burbuja desde los 16 hasta los 37, y después darse cuenta de que es un completo inútil



Sindrome del deportista retirado.
Lo ha clavado.

Si habeis visto Rocky III, lo cuenta al final.
Eres dios, un dia te retiras y zasss un don nadie
el apagon y la oscuridad.


----------



## Romu (19 Feb 2022)

Este hombre no sabe que hacer con su vida.
Su ex se quitó un muermo de encima.


----------



## Critikalspanish (19 Feb 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> lobo estepario "millonaire version"



Topo estepario "derroicion paco version"


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Feb 2022)

Sus amigos de farra o estan bajo tierra o estan como el.

Pasar de vivir la vida a 200 km/h a 50, tiene que ser muy jodido.
Y meterte en la cama sin saber si la patata se va a relajar del todo.

Deciis que es un jubileta?? Por edad no, pero a su cuerpo le ha metido muy mala vida y si que lo es.

Los conocidos que tengo con ELA, esclerosis multiple eran todos los que andaban metidos en la noche a full y le daban a la farinha cosa mala. COn 40 tacos estan todos como este. Viejovenes con la mirada perdida. Alguno ha tenido crios y te dicen que la jodieron pero que bien, porque intuyen que no van a durar mucho.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Feb 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - ¡No corras tanto! Tu esperanza de vida es de 2.000 millones de latidos del corazón . Cuanto más te oxigenes más rápido envejecerás ( telómeros )


Para el ser humano, la esperanza de vida es actualmente de unos 75-78 años, con un límite máximo (muy raro de alcanzar) situado cerca de los 120 años. En el reino animal, sin embargo, existen organismos que incluso conocen el secreto de la inmortalidad. Está claro que los récords de longevidad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ordel (19 Feb 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> No me cambio por él en nada, y tengo 51.



En la cuenta corriente tampoco?


----------



## Decimus (19 Feb 2022)

Tengo 29 y estoy mucho peor que el.

Estrés laboral e incertidumbre vital.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (19 Feb 2022)

Juergas debían ser las de juanele o javi de pedro,echarles una ojeada y luego volvéis a opinar de iker pastillas.
Tendrán 5 o 6 años más que el u 8!a lo sumo.
Jose ignacio el del zaragoza era otro de aúpa.
Así que yo me acuerde.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Feb 2022)

Acabo de ver una foto de Javi De Pedro tiene 5 años mas que yo y parece mi padre.


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Acabo de ver una foto de Javi De Pedro tiene 5 años mas que yo y parece mi padre.



Joder amigo lo he mirado por su comentario , se ha comido a su hermano? Que derroicion y estará kakunao, se nota que no han trabajado en su puta vida


----------



## Capitán Walker (19 Feb 2022)

Joder, parece un puto yonki de los 80's en busca de su dosis diaria de jaco.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (19 Feb 2022)

Infarto+campañas mediáticas+acoso de los paparazzi+salud de Sara+divorcio=
Estoyenlaputamierdahermano


----------



## el segador (19 Feb 2022)

el misterio, es que es un avaro extremo y por lo tanto empobrecido por dentro y por fuera, su derroición es al doble de velocidad que el resto de mortales


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Joder amigo lo he mirado por su comentario , se ha comido a su hermano? Que derroicion y estará kakunao, se nota que no han trabajado en su puta vida



Es impresionante macho.
Ademas que te choca joder, porque dices este es de los que cuando se retire se hartara de patear monte.
Y si si.. se ha hartado pero a pacharanes y tapas ...


----------



## Kolobok (19 Feb 2022)

Puede haberse sacado la foto después de haber hecho deporte?

Es decir, ha ido al Maratón de Boston, ha corrido el Dakar en chanclas y ha escalado en Anapurna con su hermano discapacitado a la espalda y luego se ha hecho la foto?


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Joder, parece un puto yonki de los 80's en busca de su dosis diaria de jaco.



Jonki era como muchos compis de "profesión" si se le puede llamar profesión


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Malvender (19 Feb 2022)

Pues ya sabéis que en intagram solos se publica la foto perfecta.
El se ve guapo. Como serían las demás


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Es impresionante macho.
> Ademas que te choca joder, porque dices este es de los que cuando se retire se hartara de patear monte.
> Y si si.. se ha hartado pero a pacharanes y tapas ...



        Monte? a este le conocerán todas las madames de Donosti y Biarritz y los bares y restaurantes del casco viejo le hacen la ola cuando va.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Feb 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Pues ya sabéis que en intagram solos se publica la foto perfecta.
> El se ve guapo. Como serían las demás



que hijiputismo!


----------



## parserito (19 Feb 2022)

es probable que este usando algun mierdafiltro de instagram tipo HDR o algo asi.


----------



## El Caga Chele (19 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es una foto tomada de cerca con luz natural y en un día nublado. Los que tengáis la misma edad que Iker Casillas probad a haceros un "selfie" en esas condiciones de luz y luego cuando veáis la foto vais a pensar que le distéis a un filtro de envejecimiento por error.



No exageres, el cabron parece de 53 años, esas condiciones de luz te suman 5-8 años.

Ser futbolista y pasar tanto tiempo bajo el sol acelera el envejecimiento pero lo de Ikér es exagerado.


----------



## aniceto (19 Feb 2022)

Estimados burbujarras, como coetáneo de 40 años también, y con compañeros y amigos de toda la vida de esa misma edad os puedo decir que Iker está incuestionablemente derroido. 
Cierto que ya no tenemos 20 años, puedes tener más o menos pelo, más o menos arrugas, estar más o menos en forma, pero este cabrón lo que tiene es la mirada de tener defecada el alma. No hace falta ser Freud para ver que en esa foto, (que ha superado el casting de Casillas como la foto en la que mejor sale de todos esos días), se ve la mirada de alguien infeliz, triste, perdido y vacío. Es jodido divorciarse. Es jodido ser papá solo (por mucha amante que tenga). Y el síndrome de deportista retirado. Todo eso se le ve en la cara.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Feb 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> No exageres, el cabron parece de 53 años, esas condiciones de luz te suman 5-8 años.
> 
> Ser futbolista y pasar tanto tiempo bajo el sol acelera el envejecimiento pero lo de Ikér es exagerado.



No te lies... mas tiempo pasa un ciclista y no se ven asi.

Joder mira a ver Indurain por poner un ejemplo y es mas mayor.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Feb 2022)

aniceto dijo:


> Estimados burbujarras, como coetáneo de 40 años también, y con compañeros y amigos de toda la vida de esa misma edad os puedo decir que Iker está incuestionablemente derroido.
> Cierto que ya no tenemos 20 años, puedes tener más o menos pelo, más o menos arrugas, estar más o menos en forma, pero este cabrón lo que tiene es la mirada de tener defecada el alma. No hace falta ser Freud para ver que en esa foto, (que ha superado el casting de Casillas como la foto en la que mejor sale de todos esos días), se ve la mirada de alguien infeliz, triste, perdido y vacío. Es jodido divorciarse. Es jodido ser papá solo (por mucha amante que tenga). Y el síndrome de deportista retirado. Todo eso se le ve en la cara.



Es un tio que en la mitad de la vida, lo ha hecho todo y a la vez, excepto dinero, no tiene nada.


----------



## aniceto (19 Feb 2022)

Viendola por segunda vez, las arrugas que tiene en frente y mejillas definitivamente no son de alguien de 40. Tiene arrugas severas, que no van con su edad. Las arrugas de uno de 60 son más armoniosas en un cara saludable. Este cabrón algo ha hecho para castigarse tanto la cara.


----------



## Egam (19 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



Si no se hubiera mencionado que es Casillas, hubiese pensado que es un yonki haciendose un selfie en un parque


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Feb 2022)

La foto es jodidamente perturbadora. 

Da igual que tenga más dinero que el que todos vayamos a catar en la vida, eso es algo ya no de imagen, es la mirada, como si su alma hubiese sido derroída cienes de veces. 
Me recuerda a mís amigos que hicieron en la vida todo lo que se esperaba de ellos, cipotecarse, echarse novia y casarse con ella, llevar la vida que esperaban otros y no la que querían ellos, y luego se encuentran con 40 años con ganas de huir y no mirar atrás. 

Suele pasar cuando llevas una vida de cara a la galería y esa fachada se termina.


----------



## biba ecuador (19 Feb 2022)

Sabemos si lleva pantalones?


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Feb 2022)

Avila en invierno es muy deprimente.
Estas fotos se sacan en el barco, navegando por las costa de Ibiza y con buen paisaje, incluyendo algunas chortinas de fondo, que para eso estás divorciao, melón.
Solo con esos 4 cambios y la diferencia es como de la noche al día.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Feb 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Avila en invierno es muy deprimente.
> Estas fotos se sacan en el barco, navegando por las costa de Ibiza y con buen paisaje, incluyendo algunas chortinas de fondo, que para eso estás divorciao, melón.
> Solo con esos 4 cambios y la diferencia es como de la noche al día.



Primero tendria que quitar la cara de amargura.

Joder, que parece que se ha tirado la foto despues de dos horas llorando.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Como le gusta a este tio su pueblo. A Casillas que estuvo a punto de palmar por un ataque al corazon y que puede tener a la chorti que quiera, dudo mucho que le importe si esta derroido o no.


----------



## XRL (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Feb 2022)

Tiene unas ojerazas y una mirada triste muy perturbadora.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que está echo una pena.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Por si os creeis que he hecho photoshop o algo, aquí os dejo el enlace para que veais que no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brotalmente mal hecho HDR y por eso se resaltan arrugas y aparecen manchas negras donde no las había o muy leves.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (19 Feb 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Mucha coca y putas



Un tipo tacaño jamás se gastaría la pasta en coca y putas.


----------



## FOYETE (19 Feb 2022)

Parece alguién que ha vivido al límite o incluso lo a sobrepasado.
A saber lo que hacen los ricos en sus fiestas, cosas de las que después te dejan el alma destrozada.


----------



## Cimbrel (19 Feb 2022)

Pobre chaval sinceramente


----------



## Giordano Bruno (19 Feb 2022)

Es tacaño CON SU DINERO y luego están los que se quieren hacer los espléndidos también CON SU DINERO y si no suelta la mosca encima es tacaño jojojojojo
Déjale que pinple en el pueblo total ,yo me haría un Cañizares y me compraría una finca enorme con un montón de bichos pero cada...otro al q la vida y una lagarta a derroido


----------



## Malvender (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (19 Feb 2022)

La Carbonero le ha derroido el alma,

además es triple kakunado.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (19 Feb 2022)

Derroicion física, pero mas perturbadora es la expresión de tristeza anímica que la acompaña.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (19 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Los conocidos que tengo con ELA, esclerosis multiple eran todos los que andaban metidos en la noche a full y le daban a la farinha cosa mala. COn 40 tacos estan todos como este. Viejovenes con la mirada perdida.



números aproximados. ELA: 2 casos por 100k hab. EM: 100 casos por 100k hab.

pero resulta que tú tienes varios conocidos con ELA y EM. y yo me crié en la selva, me amamantó una loba.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tiene unas ojerazas y una mirada triste muy perturbadora.



Puede ser un nuevo héroe romántico. Suelen acabar mal, eso sí


----------



## ironpipo (20 Feb 2022)

Esa es la Cara que se te queda por casarte con una española. Podría hacerse coleguita de este, la alegría de la huerta los dos oiga.







Mientras tanto los puretas cincuentones que se pagan buenas profesionales están tal que así


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Feb 2022)

Puto Piqué qué troll es xD


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Feb 2022)

Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> números aproximados. ELA: 2 casos por 100k hab. EM: 100 casos por 100k hab.
> 
> pero resulta que tú tienes varios conocidos con ELA y EM. y yo me crié en la selva, me amamantó una loba.



Tengo exactamente 3 conocidos.

Una ex-camarera fiestona de 3 pares de cojones.
Un colega de toda la vida comercial de maquinaria fiestero y putero como el solo.
Un militar que fue cliente mio, que pidio una casa adaptada para paciente de ELA. No lo conocia de nada pero bueno nos hicimos mas o menos habituales. Hasta que ya quedo gran dependiente y no lo volvi a ver. Los 3 unos farloperos de puta madre.

Que no se cree? Eres un virgendoritos que se pasa el dia metido en casa?.


Para su informacion le dire que en determinadas generaciones eso no es infrecuente. Usted pregunte en los 80 a los supervivientes de la heroina. Hay montones de gente que son el unico superviviente de toda su cuadrilla segun el sitio.

Eso es aplicable a las pastis que vinieron despues... es que da para mucho hablar el tema.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Feb 2022)

se ha pinchado la 3º mínimo, esos ojos están pidiendo ayuda


----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Manteka (20 Feb 2022)

Me da pena. Nos dio un mundial de furgol, pero está derroido.
Tiene la mirada del que sabe que su vida hoy es peor que ayer, pero mejor que mañana.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Feb 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950618



No me explico como sigue vivo.
Que genetica tienen algunos.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Pobre hombre, se le ve muy triste


----------



## ashe (20 Feb 2022)

Podría hacer un anuncio de divorcios...


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (20 Feb 2022)

Yo ella-culo en tu madre


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Feb 2022)

Aquí intenta disimularlo con el traje y las gafas pero lleva derroido ya tiempo


----------



## Chapapote1 (20 Feb 2022)

Le echaron porque se lo buscó. Bajo mucho su rendimiento y el problema eran siempre otros, no él. Además incendiaba los vestuarios del Madrid como una maruja en un corrillo de vecinos y menospreciaba al portero que vino nuevo, porque le quitaba su puesto(pero rendía mejor que él). También vendía secretos del vestuario a la prensa. Por eso le llamaban el topo, el topor, el topor... Peor compañero que Raúl y ya es decir.

A pesar de eso, yo no le deseaba lo que pasó después con problemas de salud, el divorcio....


----------



## SEVEN (20 Feb 2022)

Poca persona para tanto personaje. Pinta mal.


----------



## medion_no (20 Feb 2022)

Pos si esta infartao con 40 y to y antes de las vacunas a saber que vida lleva en la intimidad.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Feb 2022)

Parece una foto de despedida después de haber matado a alguien


----------



## Pelamios1 (20 Feb 2022)

Pues que quereis que os diga. Personalmente le invitaba a un cafe. Me cae bien y no me gusta el futbol.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Feb 2022)

Que llame a Florentino para tomarse algo, seguro que le levanta la moral


----------



## Demodé (20 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



Apuntaría la magia negra sufrida procedente de alguna/s ex, y por todo tipo de locos y locas incluídos vascos y catalanes (al ser famoso y capt. campeón del mundo con España en el deporte rey).
El infarto que le dio fue antes de la vacuna...............


----------



## kron-ragnarok (20 Feb 2022)

Ostia, es que un infarto te deja muy jodido, aunque seas joven(ya tiene 40-41 anda creo)


----------



## fredesvindo (20 Feb 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Mucha oxidación hay en esa cara.



Las pajas si la hace con la izquierda te hace mas viejo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Joder amigo lo he mirado por su comentario , se ha comido a su hermano? Que derroicion y estará kakunao, se nota que no han trabajado en su puta vida





Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Acabo de ver una foto de Javi De Pedro tiene 5 años mas que yo y parece mi padre.



¡¡¡¡¡Me cago en Dios!!!!!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Feb 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950280



¿Esto es real? Puto Piqué xddddddddd


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (20 Feb 2022)

El pelo es turco


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (20 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aquí intenta disimularlo con el traje y las gafas pero lleva derroido ya tiempo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 950717



Hasta el traje ñleva todo arrugado joder


----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo que debutó en el RM con 17 añitos y parecía que tenía 30, y eso fue muy bueno para él como deportista, pero claro cuando se hacen mayores a éstas personas les sienta como el culo envejecer.


----------



## luenma06 (20 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



Sencillo. Es un padre separado.


----------



## biba ecuador (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tercios (20 Feb 2022)

Cristal meth is hell of a drug


----------



## SOY (20 Feb 2022)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## rory (20 Feb 2022)

Su nombre pasará a la historia. 

No muchos lo pueden decir.


----------



## BudSpencer (20 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Por si os creeis que he hecho photoshop o algo, aquí os dejo el enlace para que veais que no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podría ser perfectamente una imagen de película de zombis. Lo tiene todo: tipo derroído, vestido como un indigente y calles vacías.

Alguien debería decirle a este señor que las sudaderas con capucha son vestimenta juvenil y a cierta edad dan imagen de asesino en serie, yonki, vagabundo, etc.


----------



## remerus (20 Feb 2022)

Las pajas mañaneras.


----------



## Zbigniew (20 Feb 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> El pelo es turco



Que va amigo ,le puedo asegurar 100% que se lo hizo en Ispain.


----------



## Feriri88 (20 Feb 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Derroicion física, pero mas perturbadora es la expresión de tristeza anímica que la acompaña.





Es de CyL

Esta sonriendo


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Feb 2022)

Si le adelgaza un poco más la cara, con esa sudadera, sería una foto perfecta de yo lo derroido


----------



## VandeBel (20 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡Me cago en Dios!!!!!



Si hombre? Así está de Pedro??? Casillas está viejo, pero no da pena como este otro, que horror.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Feb 2022)

Le pones un cartón de vino don Simón y da para protagonista de Callejeros.


----------



## das kind (20 Feb 2022)

Camino a los 41, con una dolencia cardíaca, años de estrés por su profesión y abandonado por la mujer a la que entregó sus mejores años (y que pasaba de él como de la mierda)... pues es normal que se noten los efectos, qué quieren que les diga.

Es un chaval que me cae bien, y ha sido de los mejores en lo suyo. Que disfrute lo que tiene lo mejor que pueda.


----------



## Millar (20 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Por si os creeis que he hecho photoshop o algo, aquí os dejo el enlace para que veais que no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A parte de derroido el subnormal se la ha hecho con el HDR ese. Qué sirve para paisajes pero como lo apliques en una persona te dobla la edad al exagerar las sombras de las arrugas y manchas.


----------



## socrates99 (20 Feb 2022)

No,los porteros no necesitan mierda.
Otra cosa es la otra mierda que puede que le guste,o no…
Me encanta cuando Rocky nombra al presidente ese de PP…minuto 1:16 segundos del vídeo.
Rocky mi cuñado un grande!!!


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que Iker se ha hecho heroínomano para conservar el pelo.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (20 Feb 2022)

Os ha leído y ha subido la forzada. A mí me dijeron que este tío es MUY tacaño y nunca disfrutó ni disfruta de la pasta ni a medio gas.



Pd. He echado un ojo y joder, las fotos que sube de cuando era un niño son todas con cara de muerto en vida.


----------



## Xsiano (20 Feb 2022)

Sois unos zampapollas que no aceptáis un rostro normal y corriente, ya se ve que los primeros amargados sois vosotros.


----------



## Xsiano (20 Feb 2022)

Igual queréis que salga dando palmas de alegría después de tener un infarto y comerse una viogen, lo dicho sois unos zampapollas.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (20 Feb 2022)

Es por la alopecia y el arrechucho. Sabe que su envejecimiento celular es muy rápido y que con un aviso nivel infarto a esa edad no puede vivir mucho...

Para colmo, el súcubo lo planta, y no está versado en filosofía red pill.

Un paleto utilizado por el sistema


----------



## Chortina de Humo (20 Feb 2022)

Nos estamos acostumbrando a tanta foto superproducida que ya alguien enseñando su cara tal cual ha salido nada mas hacer la foto nos choca.
Tiene la piel muy envejecida pero joder, mas grima dan las caras con tanto filtro ya que ni se distingue la nariz


----------



## kikoseis (20 Feb 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Sois unos zampapollas que no aceptáis un rostro normal y corriente, ya se ve que los primeros amargados sois vosotros.



En el pecado llevan la penitencia.
A ritmo Chunguitos (que como son gitanos les mirarán por encima del hombro, pero les están prediciendo el futuro):

Porque tu te ves bonita, tu te pones orgullosa,
ni más, ni menos, ni más, ni menos.
más bonitas son las rosas, viene el tiempo y las marchita.
viene el tiempo y las marchita, la hermosura es poca cosa,
ni más, ni menos, ni más, ni menos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Feb 2022)

No somos nada, cuando entró en el Madrid mojaba las bragas de todas, y ahora un viejo más solo que la una.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Feb 2022)

Todo deportista de élite acaba así a los 40 años.

Es el precio que pagan por concentrar su productividad en menos de 20 años y servir a un montón de gente que ve el fucbol (o el tenis o el bsket o cualquier otro deporte de masas)


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (20 Feb 2022)

PARECE QUE A POLI DÍAZ TAMPOCO LE HA SENTADO BIEN EL ÚLTIMO CHUTE GRATIS


----------



## Miomio (20 Feb 2022)

Seguramente tiene que hacer dieta estricta por ll del corazón, pero se beneficiaria de unos cuantos quilitos más.


----------



## cebollo (20 Feb 2022)

Si quiere taparse las entradas puede ponerse una gorra o un sombrero.

Pero llevar puesta la capucha sin estar lloviendo queda muy vagabundo o yonki.


----------



## teperico (20 Feb 2022)

La vampira le ha chupado toda la sangre al pobre


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Feb 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Pues que quereis que os diga. Personalmente le invitaba a un cafe. Me cae bien y no me gusta el futbol.



Confiésalo, lo ves así y le das dos euros y te da igual si se lo gasta en un cartón de vino


----------



## Octubris (20 Feb 2022)

Parece un mendigo recién levantado, en busca de un Don Simón y duramente apaleado por la vida.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡Me cago en Dios!!!!!



Es increible verdad? que debajo de esa cabeza nevada, en algun momento hubo un atleta de clase mundial.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Todo deportista de élite acaba así a los 40 años.
> 
> Es el precio que pagan por concentrar su productividad en menos de 20 años y servir a un montón de gente que ve el fucbol (o el tenis o el bsket o cualquier otro deporte de masas)



Para nada.. mira Indurain, Contador, Freire.... no es ni medio normal como esta Casillas y eso en el futbol que es un deporte con una dureza de mierda, y en una demarcacion, portero, con una dureza de mierda.


Joder , Perico tiene 60 años... y es a lo que mas proximo esta.

Ahi los tienes a todos el mas joven de ellos Freire le saca a Casillas 4 o 5 años.


Fijate .. en Perico que en nada esta jubilado.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (20 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No será falta de vitamina C o parecido?



Exceso de calcio.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (21 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Para nada.. mira Indurain, Contador, Freire.... no es ni medio normal como esta Casillas y eso en el futbol que es un deporte con una dureza de mierda, y en una demarcacion, portero, con una dureza de mierda.
> 
> 
> Joder , Perico tiene 60 años... y es a lo que mas proximo esta.
> ...



Joder has ido a sacar ciclistas,primero y principal,no es un deporte,y ni me voy a molestar en encajarlo en nada,es una mierda de disciplina la cual, al que no saben hacer nada,le plantan una bici y siembra el pánico constantemente.
El único que elevo a obra de arte lo de las dos ruedas fue el M. Pantani y entre todos lo matasteis y ella sola se murió.
Joan Garriga le pasó lo mismo pero con las motos,los abandonáis.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Joder has ido a sacar ciclistas,primero y principal,no es un deporte,y ni me voy a molestar en encajarlo en nada,es una mierda de disciplina la cual, al que no saben hacer nada,le plantan una bici y siembra el pánico constantemente.
> El único que elevo a obra de arte lo de las dos ruedas fue el M. Pantani y entre todos lo matasteis y ella sola se murió.
> Joan Garriga le pasó lo mismo pero con las motos,los abandonáis.



Mal ejemplo eliges el de Marco... a ese señor lo mataron, pero lo mataron unos sicarios. Todavia me dices el Chaba y te lo compro.

Sobre el resto de lo que dices de los ciclistas.. pues ahi tienes a Messi a Ramos y tantos que tienen las neuronas justas para no cagarse encima.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (21 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Mal ejemplo eliges el de Marco... a ese señor lo mataron, pero lo mataron unos sicarios. Todavia me dices el Chaba y te lo compro.
> 
> Sobre el resto de lo que dices de los ciclistas.. pues ahi tienes a Messi a Ramos y tantos que tienen las neuronas justas para no cagarse encima.



Los sicarios solo hicieron lo que les mandaron(invento que fue su camello) te doy la razón en cuanto al ejemplo,cualquier ciclista es mal ejemplo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Los sicarios solo hicieron lo que les mandaron(invento que fue su camello) te doy la razón en cuanto al ejemplo,cualquier ciclista es mal ejemplo.



Lo que tu digas barrigas.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (21 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Lo que tu digas barrigas.



Así pues.
Voy a darme un garbeo a ver si veo algún enfermo en bici dando espectáculo.


----------



## Recio (21 Feb 2022)

pues yo lo veo bien, antes tenía cara de blandegue beta, y ahora tiene pinte de típo duro


----------



## Madafaca (21 Feb 2022)

Joder, parece Bilbo Bolsón.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 Feb 2022)

Cuando España estaba ganando el mundial, el presidente del gobierno estaba en Europa pidiendo un rescate porque nos íbamos al guano. 

Había que tener a los "gladiadores" preparados para dar buen pan y circo a los borregos.


----------



## TNTcl (21 Feb 2022)

No me voy a leer 20 páginas para decir que la foto me parece muy buena, honesta, cruda, sincera y real.


Y sí, estamos todos muertos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hay algo perturbador en esa imagen y no sé qué es



necesita un yate y un volquete de putas pero ya, y que nos invite a los del hilo.


----------



## Al Towers (21 Abr 2022)

FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS dijo:


> COMO UN NIÑO pequeño seria si hiciese todas esas gilipolleces que dices para tener 3 arrugas menos en la cara.
> 
> 
> es millonario y puede follarse a quien quiera tirando de billetera, desde modelos lituanas de 20 a cualquier chortina en los reservados de la disco de moda.
> ...



Jaja la has clavado


----------



## Cremilo (24 Abr 2022)

Parece que se le ha alegrado la cara al rapaz... como pa no. 







Ahora ya sabéis la receta para resucitar a los muertos... y no hace falta que le preguntéis a Paco. 









Iker Casillas, menú saludable con dos amigos en Avilés


La reserva recibida por Casa Tataguyo fue hecha por teléfono el día anterior. Una mesa para tres personas para comer, ayer viernes, en el popular restaurante de Avilés.




www.elcomercio.es


----------



## Cremilo (25 Abr 2022)

Dis.





__





Home - Carolina Alcazar


La presentadora gaditana lleva más de 15 años trabajando en la televisión nacional. Una cara muy reconocible dentro del sector automovilístico.




carolinaalcazar.com


----------

